# Some Flatheads from this Summer so far



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

24








26








16








48 and 24.5








same 24.5








same 48x50 inches








20








23








24








12









All fish were CPR
-Joe


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish, congratulations!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow looks like you guys are gettin some good ones! I need to take a trip out and target some of these flats!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome fish man! congrats! cant believe that 48 was in that bay most guys have them fish cleaned out of there with drops and jugs


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

congrats on some nice catches!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet! your doing a whole lot better than most of us "flat guys" have been this year. :B i myself have been living up to my username this year for sure!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

very impressive, i saw the picture of the 48 on blackies page. Congrats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like some fun fishing to me!!!

Congratulations


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats to you guys on some great fishing! Thanks for the CPR also!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the great year guys! Lots of time left too


----------

